# Obsessive licking



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Fedja is driving me nuts with his constant licking. It seems I can't interact with him without being licked to death! When I don't allow him to do it, he moves away from me and gives me his famous 'I do not agree with this' look . He then ignores me completely. 
Usually I just let him lick my whole face, because he is not a cuddler, and if this is the only way to cuddle a little with him then so be it lol. 
He looks so obsessive-compulsive about this. I even started to call him "my little neurotic" :biggrin1:. 
He is especially attracted to lick me when I put some cream on my face or hands. This I do not allow however! 
Has anyone dealt with this behavior? Is this some 'hava thing'? What can I do to correct this behavior?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't enjoy too much licking, and my husband does. My dogs have quickly learned which of us lets them lick. I started out letting them lick my face once or twice and then would say "no more," firmly. My husband does not. He gets licked all the time and I don't. It was easy.
I don't have to say anything to them now.They just figured it out, smart little critters


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, My Zoey does the same thing! I like it she makes me laugh.ound: My best licks are right after dinner.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

My dog does it constantly too. She will do it with everyone even strangers. I am not sure if it is a hav thing or not. My friend's hav will only do it every once in a while.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I like it she makes me laugh.ound:


So, then I'm not the only one with a big kisser :biggrin1:. The part of the problem is that I like it too , but he just don't know when to quit. Sometimes i let him kiss and kiss and kiss lol, out of curiosity when he will stop. In the end I only get burning sensation on my face, and he still goes on ound:. He wins this game every time 
I luv him giving me kisses, but sometimes I would like to be able to hug him without him licking me constantly. It makes me feel like he kinda don't now how to relax in my arms.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Does he ever fall asleep on your lap like when you are relaxing on the couch or chair? That is the only time Zoey calms down but she is still a wiggle pup.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

No, he is not a lapdog/cuddler, never been.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What time is it there? its 7:20 am here


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

4:32 PM, or 16.32 .


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli loves, loves, loves to kiss on the mouth - it's very European! When we come home he likes to stand on his back legs to kiss hello. He's like this with my brother's dog Lilly too. When Lilly comes over he spends hours (not joking) licking her muzzle. 

My husband and I like different degrees of kissing. I'll allow a very light lick in greeting, my husband doesn't mind lots of kisses. Eli seems to understand and respect our preferences. You didn't mention how old Fedja is. This may be something he comes to understand soon too.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

He is not a puppy lol, almost 3 1/2 years old .


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a typical Hav trait, the licking thing, it drives my husband nuts, he loves the dogs,but not the licks,Dizzie has learnt not to lick him,but Nellie hasn't got it yet, she still tries to lick him,I don't let them lick my face but I don't mind my hands,and yes they love it if I have just put on some moisturising lotion on my legs.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

> He is not a puppy lol, almost 3 1/2 years old .


Oh well. I guess doggy lick is just something you're going to have to live with.:brushteeth:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie likes to lick as well. I have a certain chair where I always sit to read the paper. When I plunk down there, Augie waits patiently while I get the foot rest up and then up he jumps to the footrest and then gets up in my face for the lickies - until I say 'enough lickies' and gently hold him away. Then he sits with his fanny on my lap and his arms draped over the arm of the chair while I read the paper. He also now does it with DH. I was also wondering about Fedja's age (but have now seen that shouldn't be an issue) as Augie didn't like to be held until he was around a year old. He is nearly 2.5 years now. I have read that is how they greet you. Augie likes lotions too, but I don't want him licking them. I didn't always read the paper in the same place, but I *love* our time together like that so make it a point to read it there. He also likes to lick feet - UGH.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooo, Tillie is a FOOT licker big time, and my kids LOVE it. uke:

I'm not a lick-y mama, she can lick me once or twice but then I kind of push her away from my face and she settles on my lap.. or goes to find someone ELSE to lick! LOL


----------

